# I think she bit the dust



## ndiehm (Jan 2, 2009)

i have an old 2.0ghz overclocked to 2.8. it is water cooled. its been oc at that speed for about 5+ years. the other day it just stopped working. can you burn up a cpu? any test i can do to troubleshoot?


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Clear the CMOS and see if that helps.


----------



## ndiehm (Jan 2, 2009)

how do i do that?


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Change the jumper from pins 1 & 2 to pins 2 & 3 for a few minutes and then change them back..../or/ .....you can remove the motherboard battery for a few minutes and then put it back. Be sure to unplug and ground yourself before getting in that case.


----------



## ndiehm (Jan 2, 2009)

did both of those and neither worked. any more suggestions?


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

List your specs including the power supply watts and brand name.


----------

